# DIAL CONGRESS FOR OUR FAMILIES



## Save Our Trains Michigan (Sep 19, 2006)

To stay informed go to WWW.UTU.ORG

DIAL CONGRESS FOR OUR FAMILIES

As Congress winds down its business prior to a recess for mid-term elections, two bills of significant importance to railroad working families and retired families could come up for a vote as early as Tuesday, Sept. 19.

S. 1516 is the Amtrak reauthorization bill, and provides crucial funding for Amtrak; but conservative Sen. John Sununu (R-N.H.) intends to attack it with devastating amendments that would eliminate most long-distance passenger service outside the Northeast Corrdor.

Please telephone and e-mail your two senators asking them to “support S. 1516, but to oppose the Sununu amendments to S. 1516.”

And before the House of Representatives is H.R. 5483, the Railroad Retirement Disability Earnings Act, which would raise the cap on earnings for those drawing disability annuities. it also would provide COLAs in the future.

Please contact your House member and ask them politely to support H.R. 5483, the Railroad Retirement Disability Earnings Act.

To find the phone number and e-mail address for your senators and House member, look to the left of the UTU home page at www.utu.org and, in the red area, left click on “Washington updates.”

Then, scroll down and left click on “Contacting the Congress.” Type in your full address and zip code and you will be provided with the telephone numbers and e-mail addresses of your two U.S. senators and House member.

Please make the calls and also send the e-mails immediately.

Remember:

Politely ask your senators to support S. 1516, the Amtrak bill, and oppose the Sununu amendments to it.

Politely ask your congressman to support H.R. 5483, the Railroad Retirement Disability Act.


----------

